# How would you like to find this?



## Irons (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.colossusminerals.com/investors/news_releases/index.php?&content_id=59

News Releases


Colossus Minerals Assays 7.88 Metres @ 98.4 g/t Platinum, 115.7 g/t Palladium, 2.74 g/t Rhodium, 1.52 g/t Iridium and 406 g/t Gold from Serra Pelada

Print
Toronto, Ontario, Feb 11, 2009 – Colossus Minerals Inc. (“Colossus”) (TSX:CSI) is pleased to announce results for the first systematic assaying of drill core for the complete platinum group element (PGE) suite from the Serra Pelada Project, the Colossus-COOMIGASP joint venture located in Para State, Brazil. 
HIGHLIGHTS
Systematic sampling and assaying of drill core from the Central Mineralised Zone at Serra Pelada has yielded platinum (up to 299 g/t), palladium (up to 387 g/t) rhodium (up to 7.7 g/t) and iridium (up to 4.9 g/t), grades among the highest on record 
High grade PGE-gold intervals include FD-072: 
7.88 metres @ 406.4 g/t gold, 98.4 g/t platinum , 115.7 g/t palladium , 2.74g/t rhodium, 1.52g/t iridium, 0.19g/t ruthenium and 0.03g/t osmium
including
1.87 metres @ 1431.3 g/t gold, 248 g/t platinum , 321.4 g/t palladium , 6.50 g/t rhodium, 4.21g/t iridium, 0.39g/t ruthenium and 0.10g/t osmium 
Platinum to rhodium ratio varies systematically with the gold to platinum ratio, ranging from around 10:1 to over 40:1. In this range, rhodium values will contribute significantly to the value of high PGE subzones at Serra Pelada 
The assay data indicate high PGE subzones in more southerly parts of the Central Mineralised Zone, where Colossus has only conducted limited drilling to date and also the possible continuity of a high Au-PGE subzone over 200 metres strike length.


----------



## Seamus (Feb 11, 2009)

Good golly, miss Molly, I'm digging in the wrong area. To bad I can't get a GPS location on that area. Go figure.


----------



## Fever (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya think they're gonna dig? :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Feb 12, 2009)

and just when PGM metal prices are down, wonder if they are fishing for investors? or just hireing security guards.


----------



## Irons (Feb 12, 2009)

butcher said:


> and just when PGM metal prices are down, wonder if they are fishing for investors? or just hireing security guards.



http://www.colossusminerals.com/investors/news_releases/index.php?&content_id=60

With those kind of values, you would think they would keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can process it, where do I send my resume? :lol:


----------

